# Uprising



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The scouts were in the air before dawn. One four-man squad clipped to a Land speeder Storm raced through the fog. For close to an hour the Land speeder had matched the manic undulations of a volcanic plain and now-as they jerked back and forth to avoid the petrified trunks of a forest burned long ago-Sergeant Doelago had to work to keep his boots planed on the Landspeeders landing skid. 

Like the other scouts, Doelago wore black clothes, with grey carapace armor, the usual equipment of a Space Marine scout. Soon the Land speeder began dropping altitude, and soon they were below the fog, and the scouts caught their first look at the target: one of Torgus rebelling settlements, and somewhere on the outskirts of the town, was the separatist headquarter, an abandoned bomb factory that the separatists had begun using as their base of operations against the Imperium of Man. 

The seps had sparked a rebellion half a year ago, nothing major at first, but soon 87% of the planetary defense force sided with them, sparking a major revolt that soon overwhelmed the planetary authorities. It had taken time for a message to get through to the rest of the Imperium about the Rebellion, and when Lord General Trachta heard the plea for aid, he did not hesitate to mobilize his forces on the solar systems tree inhabited planets, Holldis, Corus and Torgus where the rebellion had sparked out. The two other planets had only got a few smaller uprisings that were quickly purified, but on Torgus things were different. First Lord General Trachta tried to negotiate the enemy to surrender, and when that did`nt work he begun a planet wide campaign to prove that he was serious when he told them to surrender. Soon 300,000 loyal guardsmen were walking around on the streets of every settlement on the planet, and special trained teams made house inspections to root out rebells from each settlement, one by one.

Within a week over 190,000 rebells had been arrested, and it seemed like the revolt could easily be taken down, as the sepies showed no real resistance other than occasionally attacking guardsmen on patrol, but while in the city of every Goldark things changed. When a team stormed a house that had been reported to house rebells, a system of bombs, hardwired through out the city, was activated by one of the rebel leaders. The bombs brought the city down to the ground, and not s single building was spared. Over 500,000 soldiers of the Imperial Guard got KIA in the explosions that tore the city to pieces, and more than 200,000 more were MIA. Civilian casualties were counted in the millions, and Lord General Trachta was badly wounded.

This led to the call of aid to the Adeptus Astartes chapter Scythes Of Faith, who deployed a battle company to the planet. Even with the protecting presence of the Adeptus Astartes, the dire times of the Imperial Guard continued, as the seps begun attacking supply convoys, and patrols all over the planet. 

It had taken over three months to get the information of the rebel leaderships hideout, and now as Doelagos squad of scouts were moving in to capture the infamous rebel leader Archotus The Second, the rest of the battle company was preparing to bombard the position with massed fire power. No one or nothing would escape. 

Doelago and his men were already checking their Type 6 Stalker Pattern Boltguns and loading them with special ammunition, Stalker Silenced Shells to be exact, even before the pilot gave them to signal to prepare themselves for landing. The pilot pushed the engines to the limits flying straight over a radar tower, taking a direction directly towards the south side of the building, a large black colored factory that had been modified to include anti air rocket systems for these kinds of situation. On the wall there was a large Adeptus Mechanius skull painted in silver, and a large door right bellow it. There were two guards sitting at their posts and when they noticed the incoming threat they begun shouting into their microphones. 

The missile batteries begun targeting the Land Speeder, and soon a dozen rockets were fired towards the Land Speeder. The pilot gunned the engines to start a spin, avoiding the rockets that crashed into the ground behind them, 
and right after that the gunner sitting in the seat beside the pilot opened fire with the heavy bolter armed with Dragonfire Bolts, quickly reducing the batteries into rubble and blowing a hole into the roof. The pilot flew straight for the the building, stopping mere centimeters from the wall before shouting to the squad that the party had begun.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

I like it, are you planning on finishing it?


----------

